# Im confused, what is LEAP?



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

Hi, i was wondring if anyone could clear soemthing up for me. what exactly is LEAP? and is itgood for IBS-D?


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

You will probably get replies from many members who know about LEAP but to get you started below is a link to their web site. http://www.leapallergy.com/


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Christiana,Well, in a nutshell, LEAP is a lifestyle change program.You take a blood test ( the MRT) to see what foods you are intolerant to, then you implement a diet change to stay away from those foods.85% of IBSers who did make the change got control of their IBS and the other 15% still got better, just not completely.It changed my life and I was able to get off all my meds for IBS and FM (15 daily meds 2-3 times a day at that point). My IBS is in complete control now and my FM (fibromyalgia) only flares occasionally like when I get run down or get the flu.I can't say enough good things about it!And it does seem to work the best for patients who have IBS-D, although my daughter took it to control her eczema and plain, old fashioned tummy aches (she's 10). I know others will weigh in too- my to get you started, you can get "Food Allergies and Food Intolerances" by Dr. Brostoff either from amazon.com or check it out at the library.Hope that answers the question, and please ask anything else you want!From one sister to another







,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:85% of IBSers who did make the change got control of their IBS and the other 15% still got better


Where has this quite incredible and astounding discovery been published? I hope it wasn't here


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Flux what in the world makes you tick







It certainly cant be a heart


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Ho Hum.... here we go again.... shame


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CHRISTIANNA:If you follow the LEAP threads you will see that IBS-D is probably the symptom set (if a proper differential diagosis has been completed already) that LEAP is most effective at managing. It is what brought me to the original concept 10 years ago, when the technology base was still in its infancy. As a consequence I have b een in remission now about 9 years as long as I follow the protocols. That is what got me personally involved in helping develop the team of dictors and dieticisn who worked out the protocols based on the proprietary food and chemical hypersensitivity testing it is based upon. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=026240&p= Herr Fluxor:Those numbers Not published yet. But the funding would be welcome, of course, if you have it.The number she quotes are the numbers from following the clinical outcomes reported by doctors and dieticians of cases of both LEAP homecare IBS patients and the ones seen by doctors using LEAP for their IBS patients in their own oractices as they report back the high success rate of symptom reduction using this Disease Mangement approach themselves.If one would like to provide the large six-figures funding $$$$$$ required so that the clinical reports can be confirmed by an independent large scale study and then paid-into whichever journal one would like to see it in, Signet would be glad to begin Immediately. Send the money, or refer the source, and the company will be right on it.Since the protocols are written (by a group of physicians who do preclincal trials for the pharmaceutical industry...so they are accustomed to getting paid hansomely)it is simply a matter of finding somewhere that elusive non-drug company source of funding for IBS studies that do not involve a drug. MUCH easier said than done. Since the new technology LEAP is based on was first published in American Clinical Laboratory journals (3) times a couple years ago the ceaseless seeking of the sizeable third party investment for the sole purpose of publication of work on IBS so far has been fruitless, since there is no Pharmaceutical Product involved. In fact it reduces or eliminates the need for pharmacotherapy in many patients who follow the program. So far only (two) groups have gotten funding. Signet did get funded when the MRT test that the LEAP program is based on was first completed (technology phase) to have the technologies claims confirmed by a third party. This was done at a medical center in Europe and published in a European allergy journal showing the in vitro testing component (MRT Test) does what it claims to do. Accurately identifies cellular hypersensitivity reactions to foods. An english translation of that article is available, as are about 100 studies and tutorials elucidating the history of investigation into food and chemical hypersensitivity, non-IgE hypersensitivity, as well as its involvement as a symptom generation problem in IBS. An assortment of these are often requested reviewed by patients and doctors who request it when deciding whether to utilize the Program for themselves or for a patient, or PPO insurance plans reviewing payment decisions.So far 275 insurance companies have reviewed the LEAP Program for their IBS (and migraine patients primarily) and approved it for payment. As new doctors are added each month more submissions are made and more insurance companies pay.Oh, The other funding obtained so far was not for an IBS study. Insetad an Autism Group came forward. The first funding for third party independent study of the LEAP Program that was provided in the USA came from the Texas Center for Autistic research and Treatment (Dr. Vernon James and Dr. Ted Kniker). This Center had positive results (improved cognitive scores) on autistics in a prelimnary trial last year...and got funding for a larger study on the effects of removing foods and additives which provoke non-IgE mediated reactions in autistics.SO far, the study group is near the end, and it appears they are doing well since even before finishing the study the Texas Center has begun using the Protocol on their own private patients not just the study participants. Dr's Kames and Kniker are respected in their field, which does not include ponds and streams.Avenues of alleged "government funding" for such work were also vigorously explored and somehow there are always, shall we say genteely, "barriers" to accessing the funding through those institutions who administrate the government funding and sponsor the work it pays for. Since it has become crystalline that there is no ready source of financing of the size needed to pay for an IBS project involving non-pharmaceutical lifestyle and dietary modification instead of drugs,[there is no saleable pill for the mass market at the end of the game] until a large six-figures worth of cash can be accumulated internally (no one invests, by the way, in "studies" in the real world private sector...they invest in "commerce"...)...folks will have to make a personal judgement based upon upon the clinical experiences of physicians and dieticians and even a hospital who/which have begun using this new approach, those patients who have experienced it as well, and the judgement of the insurance carriers as the number grows.This is not unusual when a new protocol based on a new technology devised by a small private self-funded company is involved. It takes a bit longer to get up the slope since you do not have the fuel that drives "pills". It is encouraging, however, that not only healthcare providers but third party payors are routinely satisifed with the information available so far suffciently to use the program and to pay for it.It is funny in the private sector of non drug disease managment....there is this threshold of established user base that is fluid in the minds of those who control the monies available for such things, such that when that installed user base is reached, only then will the investment be made and "discretionary funding" become available. Until then it is either considered at risk ("risk capital") or that the source does not simply want to be the first on the block to attach themselves to something new. I would estimate that the "critical mass" needed to either have this large sum set aside internally, or suddenly materialize from one of the many "sources" standing on the sidelines watching, will probably be 12 months more, 18 maximum.Until then one must determine in ones own mind if the doctors, hospitals, dieticians, patiets and insurance companies all involved have suffcient credibility/veracity to satify ones personal burden of proof rerquirements.We also understand that the "world will remain flat" to some until some sufficient number of persons has sailed around it repeatedly and reported same. And to some the required demonstrations are less. This is the nature of things, especially regarding things whereby the answer is most self-evident and it is just too simple to seem beleivable.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

My insurance company paid 100% for my MRI testing.So that says it all for me...expecially since insurance company's investigate everything first..I contacted United Healthcare before I had the testing....and they said go for it







********************QUOTE******************Until then one must determine in ones own mind if the doctors, hospitals, dieticians, patiets and insurance companies all involved have suffcient credibility/veracity to satify ones personal burden of proof rerquirements.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This thread has been moved to the Nutrition / Diet / Recipes forum.Use the Hop to below to jump there.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Ahhhh.my old "friend" Flux,I just want to know where you got that picture of that adorable baby who looks just like my own child???!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,As soon as I win the lottery the research money is yours!


----------



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

I have read a little about the LEAP tests with interest. Does anyone know if anything similar is available in England??


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Hev ..Not sure but I do know Professor Brostoff is in London..Mike will be here to answer your question for you ...There may be some other test there that is like the MRT testing..Everyone over in London is real knowledgeable about Food Intolerance...I am sure they are alot better then some of the Doctors here in the states when it comes to Food Intolerance...It really worked for me..Welcome


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Hev,Sadly, its not in the UK as of yet...The closest lab to you is Warsaw. I know MikeNL is working on getting it there at some point, but not sure when that is.You do have the ALCAT test there which is the earlier version of the LEAP test (MRT). Its not as sensitive, but it is a place to start, if you are interested.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa is correct that we have not established a LEAP provider in the U.K., and the clostest thing you can get is at least a test for food sensitivities, not accompanied by a Disease Managment program but at least the result and some diet instructions, by taking the older ALCAT test over there.The immunologist who founded Signet and invented the new MRT Test is the same person who originally invented the old ALCAT test in the 1980's, and founded the company that still offers it.WHile the tests are very different in methodology, I would not dissuade you from using this test as it is the next best thing. I do not know if it is still there but it used to be offered by Oxford Allergy Center in Oxford, and at Deddington health Center in Deddington.MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Whoa, Lisa! That baby DOES look familiar!







Christiana, I have been involved with LEAP for just over a month now. My IBS was the swinging kind - days and days of C in between the fits of D attacks (the first 3 years I was very D, the middle 3 about 50/50, and these last three tending toward C). I would still get bouts of very loose and voluminous BM's every once in a while but my main IBS problems the last year were the C and nausea. I also have mild GERD, mild dysphagia with some gnarly esphogeal spasms (all part of the IBS according to my GI doc), and to top it off, an anal fissure. Even though I am not predominantly D, LEAP has worked for me as well. My BM's are now almost regular (still have had a day or two without going, when my fiber/water ratio was off), but there are no bunnies, just well formed stuff. I have to watch out for C because of the elavil I take for the spasms, so I drink a lot more water than D types would have to, I imagine. I still have the fissure but it isn't bothering me as much since I don't have to strain. In a way I think it will be much easier for me when I start to reintroduce suspect foods. When I react with a bout of D or loose stools it will be unusual and instantly recognizable as a reaction, as opposed to wondering if it's just the normal IBS flow of symptoms.Did that make sense? I just watched "History of the World, Part I" and my head is still spinning!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Yeah, WD40, giving birth was fine until I got to the antlers.







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment: ________________________________________"I just watched "History of the World, Part I" and my head is still spinning!" ________________________________________"It's good ta be da king! Where's that p--- boy at?"


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

What about LEAP for people who are IBS C ?


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Ibsed,There hasn't been much research yet on food sensitivity and C. The research just began in 1994. I take it your C isn't part of the D/C cycle, because that group has been researched a lot.It could still be a food sensitivity, especially if you also get pain and bloating. I'm sure Mike will have more to say on this, but meanwhile you could go to the LEAP site at www.nowleap.com and fill in the questionaire. Also this book tells all about food sensitivityFOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICATIONAND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and EnvironmentalMedicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Sorry if I'm not as clear as usual, I seem to be having trouble organizing my thoughts - I hope this helps.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

How effective a regimen like this is likely to be for a person who has been diagnosed as a constipation-predominant 'IBS" victim is directly proportiobnate to the degree of extra-intestinal symptoms present (see the Symptom Survey on the LEAP website).The predisposition to constipation is not a symptom of food allergy or intolerance. Evacuiatory reactions are usually the result, accompanied by extra-intestinal symptoms.However, if a person has a high degree of other symptoms, it increases the possibilty that there are food or chemical intolerance reactions which are comobid. Many people suffer other symptoms than GI symptoms (up to and including migraine, for example).The c-aspect of IBS is less well understood, as different mechanisms.One aproach that we have seen help c-types is a regimentr using Dr. Weinstocks IBS TYerapy CD's for C-types (his program, used with LEAP, has a set of stress redution instruction sofr c-types) combined with a naturl vegetable extract supplement we found in common use in Europe OTC and which we have mad abvailable here, in part for this purpose. It has helped with constipation in quite a few pwoplw, as that is one of its common uses in Europe where it has been in sue for at least 40 years commercially.You can read about RAFANI PLUS on the website as well www.nowleap.com and DR. Weinstocks CD's are available thtorugh us or from him directly at www.ibstherapy.comMNL


----------

